# is it legl to take money from my account when no longer customer?



## kris_2021 (23 Aug 2012)

i moved back to eircom from vodafone. they charged 333E for termination of contract which i never signed or was aware of. i closed my account 2 months ago and i informed vodafone that i will not pay this bill.

today i've noticed that vodafone took money from my account. is this is legal practice??


----------



## Time (23 Aug 2012)

A credit card account?


----------



## Black Sheep (23 Aug 2012)

You may have agreed this contract by phone. A written contract is not necessarily required.

Use of the service is deemed to be agreement with the T&C's


----------



## Time (24 Aug 2012)

If a bank account is closed the bank is in the wrong.


----------



## jpd (24 Aug 2012)

I think the OP meant he closed his Vodafone account.

He should have written to his bank and to Vodafone cancelling the direct debit mandate - then the bank could not have paid the money to Vodafone. 

He would still have the problem of the cancellation charges with Vodafone but at least they could not raid his bank account as they did.


----------

